

Context Searching with clojure-opennlp - swannodette
http://writequit.org/blog/?p=351

======
mark_l_watson
That is pretty neat: the author wrote a Clojure wrapper for part of the
OpenNlp library in his last blog post, and in this post he uses the wrapper in
a search application.

